# [Compiz]Certaines fenêtres sont blanches (Résolu)

## Max la menace

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,

J'ai tout récemment installé une Gentoo sur une architecture amd64 avec une carte graphique ATI Mobility Radeon HS 4570. Pour faire marcher pas carte graphique j'utilise flgrx. Pour l'instant tout marche impeccablement, j'ai pas à me plaindre, et dans la plupart des cas j'arrive à résoudre mes problèmes seuls. Mais là je sens en panne sèche.

J'utilise GNOME et j'ai voulu installer Compiz. Mais voilà, en suivant ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-685739.html?sid=713c8915e6f59293fe82bc7b0ca4c93f , j'ai aucune bordure et le bureau fige. Pour me faciliter la tâche j'ai donc voulu installer fusion-icon (qui marche très bien). Mais quand il lance compiz, l'intérieur de mes fenêtres sont blanches. J'ai mes bordure et, le menu... mais le contenu en lui même c'est blanc !  :Surprised: 

J'arrive pas trop à comprendre pourquoi. Si vous pouviez me mettre sur la piste aussi ^^

PS : J'aimerais aussi savoir s'il est possible de lancer, une fois que j'aurais tout fait marcher (si j'y arrive un jour :p), compiz à la place de metacity ?

D'avance merci beaucoup !

----------

## Max la menace

Je fais un petit UP !

J'ai toujours rien trouvé qui pourrait m'avancer  :Sad: 

----------

## Max la menace

J'ai fais un compiz --replace --debug pour voir si j'pouvais trouver une piste. La console me renvoie :

```
compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/maxime/.compiz/plugins/libcore.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib64/compiz/libcore.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/maxime/.compiz/plugins/libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib64/compiz/libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'yes'
```

Mais voilà... ça m'avance pas plus ! Vraiment personne n'a une idée ?

----------

## jcTux

 *Max la menace wrote:*   

> J'ai fais un compiz --replace --debug pour voir si j'pouvais trouver une piste. La console me renvoie :
> 
> ```
> compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/maxime/.compiz/plugins/libcore.so : No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

Les messages d'erreurs te disent que compiz ne trouve pas certains plugins.

Je n'ai pas compiz installé sur mon pc, donc je ne peux pas vérifier. As-tu installé les paquets 

```
x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main 

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra
```

 ?

Ou bien, désactive la plupart des plugins et active les un à un pour voir lesquels posent problème.

----------

## Max la menace

Merci pour ta réponse,

Mais compiz-plugins-main est déjà installé (la version 0.8.6) et compiz-plugins-extra aussi (version 0.8.6).

Au niveau des plugins, j'ai activé seulement :

- Commandes

- Compatibilité avec GNOME

- Décoration des la fenêtre

- Actions supplémentaires du Gestionnaire de fenêtre

- Rédimensionner la fenêtre

- Déplacer la fenêtre

En gros, le strict minimum pour faire marcher compiz. Même pas le cube, les fenêtres en gelées ou autre....

----------

## jcTux

Jette un coup d'œil à ce fil https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5871716.html?sid=34406bffef1db42197d4590bb8491eee

----------

## Max la menace

Ha génial !

Tout est ok... mais j'aimerais savoir si tu sais ou pas. Pour lancer compiz quand j'ouvre ma session, j'ai créé un script qui s'exécute au démarrage :

```
#!/bin/bash

emerald --replace & LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp &> /tmp/compiz.log
```

Mais voilà, n'y a t'il pas une solution plus "propre". J'ai vu quelque part qu'on pouvait régler ça dans gconf-editor. Mais je retrouve plus le lien :/

----------

## jcTux

 *Max la menace wrote:*   

> Ha génial !
> 
> Tout est ok... mais j'aimerais savoir si tu sais ou pas. Pour lancer compiz quand j'ouvre ma session, j'ai créé un script qui s'exécute au démarrage :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je pense que ce tu cherches est décrit ici. 

Mais je ne sais pas si tu pourras faire passer toutes les options de ton script dans gconf-editor.

----------

## Max la menace

Apparemment ça marche !

Merci beaucoup jcTux pour ton aide ô combien précieuse ^^

----------

## jcTux

 *Max la menace wrote:*   

> Apparemment ça marche !
> 
> Merci beaucoup jcTux pour ton aide ô combien précieuse ^^

 

De rien !

----------

